# PMJ Gets Detailed! (lots of pics)



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Once again we were up at Perfect Touch (thanks for the tea Claudio!) and again, working on another white GT-R. This time it was the turn of PMJ’s monster. Luckily the weather held but a shame we didn’t get the bright winters day that we had when we did the Duke a couple of weeks back.
Anyway, this is what greeted us:
























































































Luckily the engine bay wasn’t going to need to much work…









Car was washed with Duragloss 901 Car Wash Concentrate using Serious Performance Lambswool Washmitts for the upper bodywork and Serious Performance Pro Synthetic Washmitts for the wheels, sills and arches. The car was dried with Duragloss Drying Towels and then clayed using a mixture of Poorboys World Grey Clay and Sonus Ultrafine Green Clay with Finish Kare 146 Finish Restorer as the lube…
Car was already looking much improved…

























But still lots of staining on the paint…


































The car was taped up and machine polished. I used the Makita Rotary on the main panels with Meguiars Dual Action Cleaner Polish on a Meg’s Polishing pad, while Rob concentrated on the bumpers and lower panels with the Porter Cable Polisher again using Meg’s DACP on a Meg’s Polishing Pad.
Post polishing…










































We quick detailed the car to remove any remaining residue and dust and applied a coat of Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant. While this was curing we got on with some other things…
Interior was given a thorough hoover…


























Engine bay was cleaned with Finish Kare 817 Sparkle Plenty Citrus Cleaner, any ally parts were polished with Finish Kare’s forthcoming Metal Polish and the underside of the bonnet was cleaned with Serious Performance Paint Cleanser before being sealed…


















The wheels were sealed and the tyres dressed with Finish Kare 108 Anti Staic Top Kote…


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cont...

The sealant was removed with Poorboys World new Ultra Mega Towels and given a final wipe with Finish Kare 425 Quick Detailer. 
The finished results…










































































































































Thanks for looking!
Alex :smokin:


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

:bawling: :chuckle: :smokin: :bowdown1:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

You post quicker than I can PM ya!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Great job Alex! You'll have to have a go at my R32 (as long as it's not been sold from under me...)


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Big thanks*



Alex Creasey said:


> You post quicker than I can PM ya!


Sorry Alex,been waiting to see these pics all night.... now just need to get the car home and in the garage...


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

What a transformation :clap:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats an amazing piece of work!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Paul - you are never gonna drive it now...you are just going to stare at it in the garage !

Great job once again Alex.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Another stunning job Alex !!!!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

fab job.....  nice to see her sparkly again


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

only one thing missing... the new bonnet catches....


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

looks good - thats what I need for mine


----------



## Billy32 (Sep 17, 2005)

Top job!
Always loved white R32's!


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

simmie said:


> looks good - thats what I need for mine


Me too, pic of my taken yesterday..... my bad!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

:bowdown1: :thumbsup: :bowdown1:


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

Fantastic clean that, especially the boot spoiler!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

like, whoa!


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Whooo hoooo..... Going to collect this from Perfect Touch on Saturday....


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

great job and what a mint GTR .. very nice


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow!

miguel recommended me to contact you about having my 34 done 

pm inbound


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Looking good there Paul..

Moff


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope Alex makes mine as good on Saturday??


----------

